# Animal face photos



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi!
I am currently working on some facial morphing software and am looking for lots of pictures of kittens, cats, puppies and dogs faces to use. I was wondering whether anybody had some clear close-up shots of their pets faces that I could have a look at??
I'd really appreciate it - trawling the internet for decent quality images is a nightmare!!
many thanks


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

not sure if clear enough for you but here goes


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

heres some for you


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

lets have a look see at what i've got, hope they're ok...


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Here goes....


----------



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks to all who have posted so far - those are great! if anyone has any more, they would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are mine


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a couple for you


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres one or two more.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heres some for you


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are a few more....


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's some:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone who has posted pictures - they are fantastic! I now need just a few more images, ideally young kittens (just a few weeks old) face on to the camera. Does anyone have anything suitable?
Thanks again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't know if these will be any use to you but you're welcome to use them if they are.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

ooohhh I love the little one sat on the cushion, s/he is just so cute and yummy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> ooohhh I love the little one sat on the cushion, s/he is just so cute and yummy


That's my new baby girl Mai Tai:001_wub:. I am collecting her from her breeder on Saturday - watch this space for pictures!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> That's my new baby girl Mai Tai:001_wub:. I am collecting her from her breeder on Saturday - watch this space for pictures!!


Ooooh Lynn! She is GORGEOUS!!!

Make sure you post lots of piccies when you get her! :thumbup1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> That's my new baby girl Mai Tai:001_wub:. I am collecting her from her breeder on Saturday - watch this space for pictures!!


She is just adorable, we want to see lots of pictures of her when you get her!!


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are a couple of Jax & Stardust when they were kittens.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Preston, Candi and one of the new kittens..


----------

